
Autonomous Probabilistic Coprocessing with Petaflips per Second - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.09664
======
blopeur
Thesis : [https://hammer.figshare.com/articles/On_Spin-
inspired_Realiz...](https://hammer.figshare.com/articles/On_Spin-
inspired_Realization_of_Quantum_and_Probabilistic_Computing/10058600/1)

Starter Code Purdue-P Coprocessor :
[https://nanohub.org/resources/33337/](https://nanohub.org/resources/33337/)

